# Mac vs. PC



## CubeLord (Oct 10, 2011)

Which is better? Whatever you pick, say what type.


----------



## Owen (Oct 10, 2011)

Their both just computers... I don't prefer either/or. I just make do with whatever I have.


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 10, 2011)

The PC killed the Mac already, the debate is over.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 10, 2011)

PC. In general, they are quite a bit cheaper and, a large amount of the time, more powerful. This is preference though. Plus, it depends on what you plan on using it for.


----------



## avgdi (Oct 10, 2011)

Neither one is better. If your poll would have been which one do you prefer I would have voted both.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 10, 2011)

Better for what? Until you provide a specific task to be handled, better is a relative term.

That being said, I prefer Apple products.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 10, 2011)

I think Mac laptops are great, and prefer them over PC ones. 

I also like how Mac desktops have barley any cables, and PC's is just an entanglement of wires going everywhere (my desktop is like that). 

If you're not a serious programmer, or computer-er/gamer like me, than mac and pc is no different. Plus, like xckd said, we do everything in our browsers, so there's no difference (except the price)

The poll should include neutral, because I'm not a HUGE computer guy, so i wouldn't know.


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 10, 2011)

I hate how Apple laptops all look the same. Can I have a pink one? Heck no, white Apple Symbol of communism or get out!


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 10, 2011)

What does Apple have to do with communism?


----------



## masteranders1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Where's Linux? 'Cause I like Linux mang.


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 10, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> What does Apple have to do with communism?


 The way I see it, if you don't have choices for the options and look of your computer, that's technology communism.


----------



## danthecuber (Oct 10, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> The way I see it, if you don't have choices for the options and look of your computer, that's technology communism.


 
But you are a "fangirl of Anything open source" and the underlying part of Mac OS is open source!!!
No one is forcing you to buy a Mac.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 10, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> The way I see it, if you don't have choices for the options and look of your computer, that's technology communism.


 
That's ignorant for so many reasons.


----------



## masteranders1 (Oct 10, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> The way I see it, if you don't have choices for the options and look of your computer, that's technology communism.


 





Say what about no choices?


----------



## (R) (Oct 10, 2011)

Um. Linux


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 10, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> But you are a "fangirl of Anything open source" and the underlying part of Mac OS is open source!!!
> No one is forcing you to buy a Mac.


But Apple has locked it down, no me gusta. And especially with what they do with iOS and the App Store.


Kirjava said:


> That's ignorant for so many reasons.


Eh, It's been 3 years since we went over communism in school, I forgot some of the details. But I do know that in Communist countries you have less options as to where to live, what to buy etc. And with Apple you don't have as many options such as color, processor, graphics, screen size for iPod/iPhone.


----------



## danthecuber (Oct 10, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> But Apple has locked it down, no me gusta. And especially with what they do with iOS and the App Store.
> .


Yes, I know, I was clearly being sarcastic, and nor do I like Mac OS or Windows either.
In addition, iOS and the App Store are not related to Mac OS, which is what I was talking about.
OP: Are you referring to the hardware or software of Macs and PCs, because I would have a different answer depending on that.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 10, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> in Communist countries you have less options as to where to live, what to buy etc


 
This does not mean that communism promotes lack of choice. If a communist country adopted gay marriage that doesn't make gay marriage an aspect of communism.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 10, 2011)

PC>mac macs are completely overpriced your paying 500 extra dollars for a glowing fruit.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 10, 2011)

Are we talking about the OS or the computer?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 10, 2011)

Linux ftw (Windows doesn't boot for me anymore on my laptop so linux it is)


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 10, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> But Apple has locked it down, no me gusta. And especially with what they do with iOS and the App Store.
> 
> Eh, It's been 3 years since we went over communism in school, I forgot some of the details. But I do know that in Communist countries you have less options as to where to live, what to buy etc. And with Apple you don't have as many options such as color, processor, graphics, screen size for iPod/iPhone.


 ....... apple is a good example of a private company making a good and successful product.


----------



## Thompson (Oct 10, 2011)

I just got a Macbook Pro and it really is super expensive but I'm loving it!


----------



## Bilbo (Oct 10, 2011)

Technically a mac is a PC.
But anyway if we are speaking just hardware wise, I honestly like mac computers better, especially their laptops, for their portability, design, battery life, and good performance. But ironically, I actually voted for PC because they are a ton cheaper, there are many more options, and I like the Windows OS a lot better than Mac OS X.


----------



## Edward (Oct 10, 2011)

Mac: If I have the money, I'll shell it over for one, just for asthetics. Macs r purty 
PC: Better hardware bang for my buck, but considering I don't do anything too big, bang isn't my main concern.

I wish I had a mac ;_;


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 10, 2011)

I use square, unsafe products for REAL MEN, not round white things with ONLY ONE BUTTON!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 10, 2011)

I vote PC (I assume PC includes linux, bsd, windows and everything not mac)
Why? Because if you buy a mac you pay more for the same thing. The only difference is an apple logo. If I would choose a computer to get for free I'd go for a mac, but otherwise I'll stick to PC thank you very much.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 10, 2011)

some people prefer mac
some people prefer windows
some people prefer linux

none are an incorrect choice

the only wrong choice is to say that any one is better than the other for everyone


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 10, 2011)

We should all use Amiga OS, it's obviously the best, most of the world just isn't cool enough to use it.

I plan making the laptop I get next year for school to triple boot (Hackintosh, Windows 7(8?), and Ubuntu.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 10, 2011)

I prefer Macs over PC's. I hate Windows OS more then anything. And, to the people who say Macs are under powered, they have less powers then PC's because the software is so much more optimized for the hardware then a PC is. Thats why Apple has all the control over it.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess reporting threads that are obviously going to just be pointless flaming doesn't work. Oh well.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 10, 2011)

Indeed. Any more unconstructive/flaming posts I see will be either edited or deleted, and the thread will be closed if needed.


----------



## insane569 (Oct 10, 2011)

i prefer pc over mac for one main reason
price
i dont need alot of style or fancy stuff all i need is a computer that does all the things i need like music/internet web browsing
so a pc does that and im happy with it
and i personally hate apple


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 10, 2011)

insane569 said:


> and i personally hate apple


 
Why?


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 10, 2011)

Amstrad FTFW

apple products = fashion accessories


----------



## insane569 (Oct 10, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Why?


 
i just dont like there products
they make everything really expensive and build alot of hype for it when its nothing all that important


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 10, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> The way I see it, if you don't have choices for the options and look of your computer, that's technology communism.


 
The word you are looking for is totalitarianism.



Bilbo said:


> I honestly like mac computers better, especially their laptops, for their portability, design, battery life, and good performance.


 
What do you mean? Are non-mac laptops somehow not portable?



Rubiks560 said:


> I prefer Macs over PC's. I hate Windows OS more *then* anything. And, to the people who say Macs are under powered, they have less powers *then* PC's because the software is so much more optimized for the hardware *then* a PC is. Thats why Apple has all the control over it.



Normally I wouldn't say anything, but you made the same mistake 3 times in one post. All of your "then"s should be "than." Also I fail to see why optimized software means Apple has to limit the options for customization.

Personally I prefer Windows computers. All political and ethical business issues aside, Macs are just too expensive considering the needs they satisfy for me.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 10, 2011)

I hate windows because of important need of virus protection that cost moey lack of freeware. I'm used to Linux becaue it's on the desktop at my house.
THose I've only used Macs (MAcBook at my Intermedaite School witch I do go to anymore) I perfer it to windows. BUt tthe Netbook runs Windows 7 witch is a requiament beause I use it at School.

Note: Intermeaite is a School that goes for year 7 and 8. Note soem pirminy go up to year instead of year 6


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 11, 2011)

There are pros and cons to each one. Here's how I look at it.

I prefer Windows, mainly because of the price. I, like many others, cannot afford a Mac. If I could get one, I would, but I can't. I'm fully happy with the computer I have, though. When I tried a Mac, I really did enjoy the use of it. Some things were odd that I could adapt to anytime. 
But since I'm a video-maker, I would naturally look at what video-editing software it comes with. And good lord, it's AMAZING. Windows Live Movie Maker and iMovie come with their corresponding OSs, but iMovie beats WLMM all the way. More features, a little complicated, but just BETTER.
That's my opinion, just focusing one point. I think Bill Gates and Steve Jobs have both contributed to the world a lot.


----------



## Victor (Oct 11, 2011)

lol today I got a maxed out macbook air and i love it! it is so much better than my old HP


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 11, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> There are pros and cons to each one. Here's how I look at it.
> 
> I prefer Windows, mainly because of the price. I, like many others, cannot afford a Mac. If I could get one, I would, but I can't. I'm fully happy with the computer I have, though. When I tried a Mac, I really did enjoy the use of it. Some things were odd that I could adapt to anytime.
> *But since I'm a video-maker, I would naturally look at what video-editing software it comes with. And good lord, it's AMAZING. Windows Live Movie Maker and iMovie come with their corresponding OSs, but iMovie beats WLMM all the way. More features, a little complicated, but just BETTER.*
> That's my opinion, just focusing one point. I think Bill Gates and Steve Jobs have both contributed to the world a lot.


 
This argument is used a lot, I can't stand it. If you are truly into video editing you will want to use something better than both of these. I have used classic MM, live MM, and iMovie extensively and while iMovie is slightly better (really only because of smoother titles, native green screen support, and picture-in-picture); MM does have some upsides such as better font support and has some nice simple effects and themes. I can almost always tell when someone has used iMovie to edit a video. I think they are both pretty useless if you are willing to drop some cash for a decent program. 

As for programs goes, there are good options for both. Adobe Premiere and AVID can be used in both platforms, so it doesn't really matter there. And Sony Vegas is Windows only and Final Cut Pro is Mac only, it just depends on which you like better. There are more lower-end consumer options for Windows users though, like Cyberlink Powerdirector which is really easy to use (even easier than MM and iMovie). And also Corel VideoStudio and Pinnacle Studio.


----------



## Winston Yang (Oct 11, 2011)

PC because mostly everything is compatiable with it. Mac some programs don't work and that sucks.


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 11, 2011)

insane569 said:


> i prefer pc over mac for one main reason
> price
> i dont need alot of style or fancy stuff all i need is a computer that does all the things i need like music/internet web browsing
> so a pc does that and im happy with it
> and i personally hate apple


 would u hate Lamborghinis because they look nice in addition to being a power and fast car? That's what I thought.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 11, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Normally I wouldn't say anything, but you made the same mistake 3 times in one post. All of your "then"s should be "than." Also I fail to see why optimized software means Apple has to limit the options for customization.



Errr, yeah...I seem to have a hard time getting those. No excuse really.
Edit. Also, what can't you customize? I don't see what people are finding that you can't customize. Besides like some of the parts in the computer.


----------



## nicoc77 (Oct 11, 2011)

PCs, cheaper, more power and more compatibility.


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 11, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Errr, yeah...I seem to have a hard time getting those. No excuse really.
> Edit. Also, what can't you customize? I don't see what people are finding that you can't customize. Besides like some of the parts in the computer.


 
Case/color, no numpad, have to use a chiclet keyboard (I hate those). No option for blu-ray, can't have an AMD processor, other brands have models that hold up to 16gb (even 24gb of ram on Alienware m17x), MacBook maxes out at 8gb. 3D panel, resolution options, speaker options, keyboard light options. Need I say more? As for the OS, when I go into System Preferences on OSX, almost nothing, can I make the dock green? No, but you can make the taskbar green in Windows. Change the styling of the mouse pointer? Nope, not without 3rd party programs. You can have a black pointer though in Windows if you want.


----------



## ARyder (Oct 11, 2011)

CubeLord said:


> Which is better? Whatever you pick, say what type.



Why A _versus_ B?

Hardware? Is there anything better than a Mac?

Software?
My MacBook Pro has OSX which is built on top of BSD (think UNIX/Linux) and I have VMWare Fusion so I'm running WindowsXP and Windows7. The Mac also has the iPhone/iPad iOS dev kit and simulator. 

I use them all and really like them all, each has strengths and weaknesses but right now in history Apple really rocks. It does all of the above really well.

(And don't worry about price, I helped someone buy an iMac recently, Apple's all-in-one, the iMac, was cheaper than HP, Toshiba, Acer ...). The myth that Apple costs more is bogus, only the cheapest and nastiest computers might be cheaper.

Alas, nothing is perfect that's for sure but for me it's Apple for sure.


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 11, 2011)

ARyder said:


> (And don't worry about price, I helped someone buy an iMac recently, Apple's all-in-one, the iMac, was cheaper than HP, Toshiba, Acer ...). The myth that Apple costs more is bogus, *only the cheapest and nastiest computers might be cheaper*.


 
I see your point, Apple uses top of the line components, but there are a lot cheaper options out there. My family only has one computer and we bought one of the cheapest ones available last year. This eMachines, we do fine with it, I can watch youtube, edit pics/videos, surf the web, and play games (at low settings). I haven't had any major problems. For under $400 it isn't nasty, but quite good, I can even run Windows 8 in a virtual machine. I have never had a virus on it. Now I have used last year's basic iMac model and didn't see that much of a performance increase in most tasks. Granted the newest models are better, I still don't think my parents would justify an extra $800 for an iMac when my dad hasn't worked in 2 months.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 11, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> I see your point, Apple uses top of the line components, but there are a lot cheaper options out there. My family only has one computer and we bought one of the cheapest ones available last year. This eMachines, we do fine with it, I can watch youtube, edit pics/videos, surf the web, and play games (at low settings). I haven't had any major problems. For under $400 it isn't nasty, but quite good, I can even run Windows 8 in a virtual machine. I have never had a virus on it. Now I have used last year's basic iMac model and didn't see that much of a performance increase in most tasks. Granted the newest models are better, I still don't think my parents would justify an extra $800 for an iMac when my dad hasn't worked in 2 months.


 
Apple uses top of the line products. True
But if you buy the same top of the line products and build a PC, or buy a pc with the same top of the line products, you still save 75 to 50%


----------



## Mal (Oct 11, 2011)

I prefer Mac. I have a PC and I like the Mac because it is alot faster. But I gues it varies between different people. It's like people prefer white cubes over black cubes, or black over white. So I guess everyone has different opinions. And this subject is always discussed. I was even talking about it with my friends today.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## MalusDB (Oct 11, 2011)

Macs arent faster than PCs. Your Mac is faster than your PC, big difference. If you want to answer this question you have to standardise what the definition of better is. If its down to a basic £ - power/performance ratio, then PC wins outright. I feel that no matter what you wanna do/how important masses of performance is to you, you should consider this the most important. If you only want a small home desktop, why pay through the nose for it when the equivelant performance on a PC would cost you in some cases around 30% less?

My two cents.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 11, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Case/color, no numpad, have to use a chiclet keyboard (I hate those). No option for blu-ray, can't have an AMD processor, other brands have models that hold up to 16gb (even 24gb of ram on Alienware m17x), MacBook maxes out at 8gb. 3D panel, resolution options, speaker options, keyboard light options. Need I say more? As for the OS, when I go into System Preferences on OSX, almost nothing, can I make the dock green? No, but you can make the taskbar green in Windows. Change the styling of the mouse pointer? Nope, not without 3rd party programs. You can have a black pointer though in Windows if you want.


 
Is color really that important to you? Also, I'm pretty sure that all the new MacBooks can hold up to 16GB of ram, which I'm sure is way more than enough for the standard user. And whats wrong with getting a 3rd party app? Is it THAT much work to go find one, download it and use it? Macs can be just as customized as a PC can.


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 11, 2011)

Also, hackers hate Microsoft. PCs are known for getting viruses whereas Macs are super secure. If u don't like the price of an Apple, install a mac op system on another platform.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 11, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> Also, hackers hate Microsoft. PCs are known for getting viruses whereas Macs are super secure. If u don't like the price of an Apple, install a mac op system on another platform.


 
Hackers don't "hate microsoft". It's just popular. OSX isn't. Security through obscurity.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 11, 2011)

This argument reminds me of the 360 vs PS3 argument. It's equal in its complete irrelevance.

The logical person would go for the PC every time. A PC is cheaper for the same performance and is easier upgraded. However, people aren't logical. A £20 watch from a market stall tells the time just as well as a £4000 diamond encrusted watch from a jeweller. 

If you have the money and desire then do it, just don't be a dick about it. Nobody likes being preached at.


----------



## tim (Oct 11, 2011)

Muesli said:


> The logical person would go for the PC every time. A PC is cheaper for the same performance and is easier upgraded.



Performance isn't always the most important part of a system. I'd prefer a simple, beautiful and easy to use OS to 10% better performance all the time. And I'd call myself a "logical person". On the other hand, I don't need to render videos or play the newest games.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 11, 2011)

tim said:


> I'd prefer a simple, beautiful and easy to use OS to 10% better performance all the time.


 
What makes OSX so much easier to use than Windows?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> What makes OSX so much easier to use than Windows?


 
I have to agree with Tim, I think it's easier to use. I honestly can't say whats easier, but when I switched to a Mac it just seemed easier to navigate.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 11, 2011)

"why's it easier?"

"It just is"

YOUR COMPELLING ARGUMENT HAS CONVINCED ME


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 11, 2011)

To me, it is easier. That doesn't mean it will be easier for everyone. Just because it's easier for me, doesn't me you will think it's easier.


----------



## tim (Oct 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> What makes OSX so much easier to use than Windows?



The last Windows version I used was XP, so things might've changed. A few examples: Installing applications (different installers vs. drag-and-drop), changing your local IP (properties of "Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)", seriously?) and system preferences in general. They were all over the place...

The opportunity to use Unix tools directly is also a big plus (at least for me).


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't see how that makes it harder. It's just different.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 11, 2011)

And for some people, that different might be more difficult.


----------



## tim (Oct 11, 2011)

I found it hard to remember where to go exactly for changing my IP. After not using Windows (yeah, XP) for some time, I even had to google it. For me that counts as "harder". PERIOD!


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 11, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> Apple uses top of the line products. True
> But if you buy the same top of the line products and build a PC, or buy a pc with the same top of the line products, you still save 75 to 50%


Agree, another thing also good about PC's.


Rubiks560 said:


> Is color really that important to you? Also, I'm pretty sure that all the new MacBooks can hold up to 16GB of ram, which I'm sure is way more than enough for the standard user. And whats wrong with getting a 3rd party app? Is it THAT much work to go find one, download it and use it? Macs can be just as customized as a PC can.


I like to have the option and would rather have my computer stand out in the crowd instead of blend in. Nope, Latest MacBook Pro 8gb max. But I was wrong about Alienware, the m17x goes up to 16gb but the m18x goes up to 32gb. Max Ram is important to me so my computer can be futureproof, I want it to last me a long time so I want it to be as upgradeable as possible. I know you can download 3rd party programs, but I was just talking about by default, and it is an extra step.


drewsopchak said:


> Also, hackers hate Microsoft. PCs are known for getting viruses whereas Macs are super secure. If u don't like the price of an Apple, install a mac op system on another platform.


Lolololol, since when are Macs secure, where did you get this info from? Read this.


Rubiks560 said:


> And for some people, that different might be more difficult.


Ease of use is all opinion based, it should not be used for a debate, I for one find Aero Snap and Peek very useful to the fact it annoys me when I'm at school using Windows XP or OSX. I can't stand the fact that when you close a program in OSX by using the red X, it's not really closed. You have to do file>quit or cmd+Q. I think that is a lot more complex that simply clicking a red X like in windows. The whole menu bar system of OSX annoys me.

If we are debating a topic, you need proof to back up your evidence. There is fact in the Mac vs. PC argument though, it's not all opinion. You can also turn opinions into facts about the way something works. You need context. 

Yeah... I learned that in Debate class.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 11, 2011)

http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/memory/Apple_MacBook_MacBook_Pro/Upgrade/DDR3_1333MHz_SDRAM
16GB. And also, cmd+Q can be just as fast as clicking the red X.


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Hackers don't "hate microsoft". It's just popular. OSX isn't. Security through obscurity.


 
LOL you loose a lot of credibility when u say osx isn't popular.


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 11, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Agree, another thing also good about PC's.
> 
> I like to have the option and would rather have my computer stand out in the crowd instead of blend in. Nope, Latest MacBook Pro 8gb max. But I was wrong about Alienware, the m17x goes up to 16gb but the m18x goes up to 32gb. Max Ram is important to me so my computer can be futureproof, I want it to last me a long time so I want it to be as upgradeable as possible. I know you can download 3rd party programs, but I was just talking about by default, and it is an extra step.
> 
> ...


 
ha! one incident makes apple insecure? when faz gets an 18 second pop is he bad?


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 11, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/memory/Apple_MacBook_MacBook_Pro/Upgrade/DDR3_1333MHz_SDRAM
> 16GB. And also, cmd+Q can be just as fast as clicking the red X.


Wow, didn't know that, not officially by Apple though. And yeah it can be fast, but from the perspective of an average user for ease of use sake clicking the red X is easier to understand.

There has been more than one incident, google "pwn2own".


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 11, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> LOL you loose a lot of credibility when u say osx isn't popular.


----------



## tim (Oct 11, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> but from the perspective of an average user for ease of use sake clicking the red X is easier to understand.


 
This might be true for users used to Windows. But it's really just a different concept. Mac OS X: Every application consists of several windows and the button belongs to that window. So clicking "X" closes the window (not the application). Windows: Each window usually represents the application. So clicking "X" closes the entire application. (There are exceptions in both OS, though)


----------



## Meep (Oct 11, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> ha! one incident makes apple insecure? when faz gets an 18 second pop is he bad?


 
Actually, yes. One incident can mean that Apple isn't secure, just like Faz getting an 18 second pop may imply he's human. Considering Windows is more widely used than Mac, more people = more chances of people getting that 'one incident.'

You'd have to consider how knowledgeable the people are at avoiding these threats too: More people = more potential people getting those 'obvious' viruses.


----------



## mycube (Oct 11, 2011)

MAC!! Because I have an Ipod Touch and an Iphone so its really helpful to have a macbook to synchronize them 
But either way: I am an Apple Freak


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 12, 2011)

ARyder said:


> Hardware? Is there anything better than a Mac?





> The myth that Apple costs more is bogus, only the cheapest and nastiest computers might be cheaper.


 
Seriously? Compare this laptop (entirely based on tech specs) to the most expensive Macbook Pro. Same price, but the PC is WAY more powerful. Even this PC Laptop, for $1000 less, will give you better performance, guaranteed.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 12, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Seriously? Compare this laptop (entirely based on tech specs) to the most expensive Macbook Pro. Same price, but the PC is WAY more powerful. Even this PC Laptop, for $1000 less, will give you better performance, guaranteed.



This is just my opinion, as said before. Macs don't have as high of specs as a lot of the PC's because the software is more optimized, PC's need that extra horsepower to get the stuff done, Mac OSX is more optimized, so it can run just as fast on lower specs. Not saying the PC won't be faster, just saying it needs that extra power, unlike the Mac.


----------



## insane569 (Oct 12, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> would u hate Lamborghinis because they look nice in addition to being a power and fast car? That's what I thought.


 
no i would hate it because it cost alot and isnt the most fuel efficient car
i would rather get a fuel efficient car that is cheaper and does what i need it to
run and get me from A to B as cheaply as possible


if i had 1500 dollars to spend on a computer i would get a pc and upgrade some things myself like processor RAM bios video card sound card wifi card blue ray drive HDD and a bigger monitor
and i would probably have alot of money left 
or i could build my own for alot cheaper or ask my pc rep. & main. teachers to make me one and they would make me jesus in a computer form
seriously


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 12, 2011)

mycube said:


> MAC!! Because I have an Ipod Touch and an Iphone so its really helpful to have a macbook to synchronize them
> But either way: I am an Apple Freak


 
Just wondering, how is it easier to sync an iPod/iPhone with a Macbook? Both Mac OS X and Windows run iTunes.

I'm fine with Apple freaks, as long as they don't say that PC's suck and praise even the dumbest things Apple comes up with, like Ping, or the 4S.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 12, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Just wondering, how is it easier to sync an iPod/iPhone with a Macbook? Both Mac OS X and Windows run iTunes.
> 
> I'm fine with Apple freaks, as long as they don't say that PC's suck and praise even the dumbest things Apple comes up with, like Ping, or the 4S.


 
The 4S is far from dumb. If they had named it the iPhone 5 and changed the design slightly, everyone would stop nagging about it. It has almost double the power the Samsung Galaxy S2 has, and a way better camera, plus Siri.


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> The 4S is far from dumb. If they had named it the iPhone 5 and changed the design slightly, everyone would stop nagging about it. It has almost double the power the Samsung Galaxy S2 has, and a way better camera, plus Siri.


 
I meant name wise. And how is it 2x more powerful? It has only presumably 512mb of ram, and a slower processor, the GPU looks good though. But all together power is definetly not 2x better, possibly graphics, but we will have to wait until the actual release. The iPhone needs a bigger screen imo, it even feels too cramped on my hands. Siri seems kinda cool, but also strange, I hate automated voices.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.tldtoday.com/2011/apple/...s-iphone-4-destroys-galaxy-s-ii-droid-bionic/
Edit: This is slightly more detailed.


----------



## ARyder (Oct 12, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Seriously? Compare this laptop (entirely based on tech specs) to the most expensive Macbook Pro. Same price, but the PC is WAY more powerful. Even this PC Laptop, for $1000 less, will give you better performance, guaranteed.



Thanks for those links and yes that looks like a mighty machine. I do wonder if it can handle all the heat in that box, if it has a good battery life, good support for drivers, future operating systems and will they be around for more than 3 or 5 years - but that isn't even my main concern. 

For me "power" is not only a function of hardware specifications, it's hardware + software + time-needed-to-make-it-all-work.

I'm a professional software engineer and my work pays for all my gear, it's a case of Mac: $0 versus Other-Brand: $0. I have a MacBookPro17 with iCore7 and a 30" Dell monitor, the Mac gives me access to UNIX/BSD, which was originally invented to be a nifty software development environment, I also have access to iOS (iPhone/iPad...) and I need SQL Server so I run WinXP/Win7 for that. 
So it's an easy decision for me Mac or Mac (I'm loving iOS/Iphone).

And back to price, if you compare Apple to other well known brands like: Dell, Lenovo/IBM, HP, Toshiba, Acer ... they really are not more expensive (to my surprise they were in the middle!).

But each to their own, 
Cheers


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 12, 2011)

Let's just restate the question this way: If you could pick any computer or laptop for free, would you go for Mac or PC (as in, any OS except mac)


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 12, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> This is just my opinion, as said before. Macs don't have as high of specs as a lot of the PC's because the software is more optimized, PC's need that extra horsepower to get the stuff done, Mac OSX is more optimized, so it can run just as fast on lower specs. Not saying the PC won't be faster, just saying it needs that extra power, unlike the Mac.


 
u be trippin', yo

Software optimisations do not make up for the disparity between specifications. Nowhere near.


----------



## irontwig (Oct 12, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> Let's just restate the question this way: If you could pick any computer or laptop for free, would you go for Mac or PC (as in, any OS except mac)


 
I would pick the most expensive one and then sell it.


----------



## Edward (Oct 12, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Seriously? Compare this laptop (entirely based on tech specs) to the most expensive Macbook Pro. Same price, but the PC is WAY more powerful. Even this PC Laptop, for $1000 less, will give you better performance, guaranteed.


 
But, but... which is more beautiful? 
I'd go Mac every time, unless there's something to compete. Like maybe Alienware


----------



## aronpm (Oct 12, 2011)

Edward said:


> But, but... which is more beautiful?
> I'd go Mac every time, unless there's something to compete. Like maybe Alienware


 
wut

those black laptops look p damn fine

better than those mac crackers


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 12, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Seriously? Compare this laptop (entirely based on tech specs) to the most expensive Macbook Pro. Same price, but the PC is WAY more powerful. Even this PC Laptop, for $1000 less, will give you better performance, guaranteed.


 
Yes. However, MacBook Pro's are not made for gaming. The other laptops you showed were specific gaming computers. I have a MacBook Pro, and it can run any game out there. Can it run it better than an alienware laptop? Probably not. Doesn't matter - I'm not going to buy an alienware computer just to play Pirates Online. My MacBook runs it and runs it well, along with safari and even some other games at the same time.

I prefer Mac.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 12, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> I have a MacBook Pro, and it can run any game out there.


 
Get this game running on your mac then get back to me.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Get this game running on your mac then get back to me.


 
Gimme $5, and I will.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 12, 2011)

No need, it's free


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry, not allowed. Maybe when I'm older. Well, my birthday is in like 20 days. Haha


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice excuses.

Anyway, I checked a bunch of forums and no one seem to be able to run that game on a mac.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 12, 2011)

Seriously, I'm not allowed to play shooters. 

What I meant was, my computer can run any Mac compatible game out there. That's what those smart people at Best Buy told me, anyway... Hmm..


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 12, 2011)

"any game out there" and "any Mac compatible game out there" are not the same thing.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 12, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> Seriously, I'm not allowed to play shooters.
> 
> What I meant was, my computer can run any Mac compatible game out there. That's what those smart people at Best Buy told me, anyway... Hmm..


 
Soooo your Mac can run Mac-compatible games? Huh. Wouldn't have guessed it.


----------



## tim (Oct 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Anyway, I checked a bunch of forums and no one seem to be able to run that game on a mac.


 
That's surprising, since Counter-Strike 1.6 works with Crossover without any (major) problems. And I was under the impression that it uses exactly the same engine.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 12, 2011)

CS is a lot more popular than TF, it's not surprising that it has better support.

Also, I think CS1.6 has been ported to Source now, with TFC staying on GoldSrc.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 12, 2011)

I can get it to run on linux if you want it?


----------



## mycube (Oct 12, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Just wondering, how is it easier to sync an iPod/iPhone with a Macbook? Both Mac OS X and Windows run iTunes.
> 
> I'm fine with Apple freaks, as long as they don't say that PC's suck and praise even the dumbest things Apple comes up with, like Ping, or the 4S.



I do not agree with everything Apple do or brought out. And I also do not they all other computers or PC´s than Mac/Macbook/.. are stupid. They do work fine! But with an Mac it´s way easier to sync an iPhone. You do not first have to do activations or stuff like this. Just connect the two devices and it starts to sync! The iTunes on Windows is stupid. You can´t just say: put all my music in one folder. It´s everywhere on the hard drive! trust me, I had used this for a long time.


----------



## Bapao (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't think there's a clear winner when it comes comparing the two.

I've been providing tech support for 10 years now, and have noticed that the average Mac user is way more out of touch with the technical aspects of their system when compared to Windows users.
If I ask an elderly(60+) Windows user to format a drive, then 3 out of 5 times, they'll know how. If I ask an elderly Mac user to format a drive, then none of them know. Same goes for younger Mac users (although the ratio isn't as dramatic).


----------



## riffz (Oct 14, 2011)

I voted PC because I prefer it. Possibly for the simple reason that I'm used to it and it's cheaper. But I don't care what other people get.


----------

